#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Summer training report on working capital management at nalco pdf download

## shivi.attitude

Here is the summer training project on working capital management at Nalco.

The major objective is to study understand the proper working capital of Nalco and to understand any shortfalls  which come in the way..

Please see the attached file along with this in order to see the detail description of the project.





  Similar Threads: Summer training report in bsnl pdf download alimco summer training report ppt in summer training Notes on Working Capital Management Summer training report on cash management pdf download Summer training report on partner relationship management of pepsico pdf download

----------

